# Milling sometimes comes with a price



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 5, 2014)

Towards the end of the day yesterday we had a booboo on the mill. We only had a few cherry burls to break down and the mill got fubar'd badly. It is not beyond repair but it can't do it myself because I don't have a welder. What happend was a smaller log got ripped out of the bracing set up we were using and to top it off the blade got bound up in the log and slammed into the guide bearing breaking it off and wedging it into the flywheel. The weld itself broke nothing else was damaged except a little ding to the fly wheel that needs to be filed and the belt on the wheel got gouged. No one was hurt which is the best part. the belt was due for replacement anyways so no harm there either. Just goes to show how much force is running thru the blade as it is cutting. My saw is only wee little at 15HP and this happened.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 5, 2014)

oops spose i should share a pic huh??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 5, 2014)

ugggggh! Hate to see that man, hope you get back up and going soon (and inexpensively!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 5, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> ugggggh! Hate to see that man, hope you get back up and going soon (and inexpensively!)


Worst case senerio i fix it myself. I gotta call woodmizer yet and see what they suggest. I would have to borrow a welder and the proper safety equipment. I have never been a metal fab guy and only worked in the field for about a year when I was 19 and that was mostly finishing rather than the fabricating part. If my normal machine repair/maintenance guy feels up to the task it should be a quick fix and not to expensive unless I am missing something and the bearing assembly was damaged and I didn't catch it.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 5, 2014)

Bummer ! Like u said tho, the best thing is nobody got hurt . Hope you up n running soon !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2014)

Greg, that's a super easy fix not a problem at all. But without welding experience I suggest you ask around as I am sure there's plenty of mobile welders up there. Some guy is doing a fence job somewhere near you and even if he charges you $100 to pop over to your place you'll be done with it and you'll know the welding will hold. Most of that is uphill welding and needs to be done by a guy who can do it in his sleep. As long as the placement is close, you have plenty of adjustment so it doesn't have to be perfect. I would do it for you but my cables aren't long enough. Stop buying wood for a week and hire it done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 5, 2014)

Thick ca glue should do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (May 5, 2014)

Duct tape?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Greg, that's a super easy fix not a problem at all. But without welding experience I suggest you ask around as I am sure there's plenty of mobile welders up there. Some guy is doing a fence job somewhere near you and even if he charges you $100 to pop over to your place you'll be done with it and you'll know the welding will hold. Most of that is uphill welding and needs to be done by a guy who can do it in his sleep. As long as the placement is close, you have plenty of adjustment so it doesn't have to be perfect. I would do it for you but my cables aren't long enough. Stop buying wood for a week and hire it done.


I was out and about earlier when you posted but previous to that i called woodmizer and talked to Greg over there... ***warning they didn't pay me to say any of this*** As usual the woodmizer staff treated me like i just bought the mill brand new yesterday. I emailed the pic from above to Greg and he walked me thru the whole repair process and pointed out a few points where accuracy is needed during the repair. He wanted to be sure that if at any point during the repair if i needed help to call and they would help more. I have to order some general maintenance parts in the near future for my mill and could get them elsewhere cheaper but i will go to woodmizer directly their customer service is world class. Their used owner help is unmatched by any manufacturer out there. Try that with one of the auto makers and you will get a look like you have 2 heads! I didn't know they treated people like this when i bought my mill used in '09 but knowing that they do i will likely never own another brand of mill other than woodmizer. 

Until i get a welder out there I will have it patched up with tape, glue and bubble gum. LOL


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I didn't know they treated people like this when i bought my mill used in '09 but knowing that they do i will likely never own another brand of mill other than woodmizer.



I don't know how you missed my many posts about it lol. So what did they say different from what I said? It looks straight forward to me.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I don't know how you missed my many posts about it lol. So what did they say different from what I said? It looks straight forward to me.


Back then when the mill was bought I had so much info swirling in my head I may have over looked it. Nothing much different except that Greg had stressed accuracy on placement of the bearing so that it is not pitching forward or backwards. The up or down placement can be adjusted with the set screws as long as it is not grossly out of place when it is welded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2014)

Yea that's what I was saying. Someone with welding experience will be able to place it right where it was - easily within the tolerance of the set screw adjustments. You just need to find a welder.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I don't know how you missed my many posts about it lol. So what did they say different from what I said? It looks straight forward to me.


I got a plan for that. We can run your cords to Docs place in OK then we can run an jumper line to a memeber in AK and from there piggy back of a few IL memebers and wala! I got a welder in WI

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2014)

Like Kevin said that's an easy weld. Most important is to make sure the area to be welded is clean and free of rust and paint. The mighty wire wheel will be your friend for this step. I bet if you set it back in place where it was you will feel it lock in place where it was originally. If you are not confident with your ability to weld or have acces to a welder hire a pro, there is nothing like watching a pro at their craft, whether it be butcher, plasterer, welder, or whatever. A pro will make it look easy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phillip hamlin (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree a pro welder will make it look easy and will probably have the blankets needed to prevent a fire from the welding sparks -very dangerous when around wood.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

Greg you got this done yet?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Greg you got this done yet?


Oh yeah! I got it fixed up pretty quickly


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

I hope so you're milling more maple for me today get back to work!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I hope so you're milling more maple for me today get back to work!


I am currently.... watching football with a brew in my hand.  Your ticket is up next!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 12, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I am currently.... watching football with a brew in my hand.  Your ticket is up next!


No milling under the influence, Greg!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

Well I do have to make some beer batter tonight. I haven't drank a beer in many moons. But it's a law in Texas that when you make beer batter, you have to polish off the other 5 beers while the vittles are frying. 

I don't actually want to drink that much beer, but I am a law abiding citizen and I never question authority. If my typing gets a little hinky around 7pm you'll know why.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm on my second one and already feeling a wee bit tipsy. The old leprechaun can't handle it like he used to. I think I might have to break the law tonight. Please don't call crime stoppers they take this stuff serious in Texas. You tell 'em I didn't finish the 6 pack and I'll be seeing a swat team in no time. 

I have the batter made and chilling, but I haven't even started parsing the fish and pickles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm on my second one and already feeling a wee bit tipsy. The old leprechaun can't handle it like he used to. I think I might have to break the law tonight. Please don't call crime stoppers they take this stuff serious in Texas. You tell 'em I didn't finish the 6 pack and I'll be seeing a swat team in no time.
> 
> I have the batter made and chilling, but I haven't even started parsing the fish and pickles.



Just use the rest to make more batter and batter fry everything you can get your hands on....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Just use the rest to make more batter and batter fry everything you can get your hands on....



Wood too? I like the way you think . . . .


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 12, 2014)

Do it Kevin, do it.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Save some for old Shoeless, I'm having cafeteria recycled I don't know what it is tonite yuk! KEEP THE BATER MIXIN AND THE FISH FRYEN.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

Old Shoeless we're wishing we were all there where you are. We'd take over the galley and serve you. Hang tough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Old Shoeless we're wishing we were all there where you are. We'd take over the galley and serve you. Hang tough.



I know you all are Kevin, I know, I'm trying to hang tough but this the hardest thing I've ever had to do and to be honest I don't know how to do it.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes you do. You are doing a great job of it Joe. We must all face it in our own time. Linda's strength, and yours, is something we will all draw from as we go forward.


----------

